# Dry curing BBB disaster



## keithd (Jun 19, 2012)

Howdy!

Short version:

Pork shoulder had large amounts of uncured meat even after a 9 day dry cure. Used 6.5 oz of TQ on 13 lbs of meat.

Long version:

I tried making some BBB - this is actually the second time I tried it. I got a 18-ish lb boston butt package from Sams, 13-ish lbs after carving out the bone and trimming. I measured out 6.5-ish oz of Tender Quick as per directions using a 0.1 gram capable scale (I was pretty exacting with the amounts, but I threw away my notes), and I added half that weight in brown sugar. I divided the meat up into 4 - 1 gallon ziplock bags and left it in the fridge for 9 days.

Here's the problem - it didn't cure thoroughly AT ALL. There were bright red spots on the outside, the folded parts were red, and when I sliced it into smaller pieces to check the inside, most of the meat looked like it was cured only about 1/4-1/2" in. I turned it over/massaged once per day and tried to work the liquid into all the cracks/over red areas.

Here's my possible screw-ups. I missed a couple turn-overs and the meat was actually packed in the bags a little tight. I also weighed out the cure for the entire amount, not for each piece, but I rubbed them fairly evenly and I thought I had covered everything. Last possible problem was most of the pieces were quite thick, about 3 inches or so.

The first time I made it I only had one tiny bit on the inside of one piece that was still red, but the pieces were smaller and I used a 1 to 1 ratio of cure to sugar. The wife and I did not like how sweet it turned out, so I cut the sugar down this time.

I wonder if I should have wet cured and injected the pieces since they were so large. It was hard getting the cure on the meat as it started to sweat as soon as I rubbed it on.

Thank you.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

I typically inject most stuff that's over about 2.5 inches.
I would do a combination cure, measure out the required amount of cure mix, mix 1/2 or 2/3 with just enough water to dissolve.
Inject the solution. Rub on the remaining dry mix, cure for 4-5 days.


~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

I dry cure with Cure #1, my choice because MTQ is too salty for our taste, and I let it cure for 12-14 days. Anyway, take a look at this thread by Pops. Explanations and pics showing various colors of BBB.

BTW, Pops does a wet cure.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/117772/youngest-sons-bb-bacon


----------



## keithd (Jun 19, 2012)

SmokinHusker,

You got me wondering if my BBB actually fully cured with your link from Pops. Here's how - when I pulled the pork after 9-10 days, none of it stunk - in fact, smelled quite pleasant but salty.

Also, when I rubbed the pork, I moved quite fast trying to put the cure on as much as I could before the meat started to sweat. It started to sweat anyway. I bagged it and put it in the fridge as soon as possible - expelling as much air from the bag as I could. Probably no more than 1 hour from fridge to countertop to deboning to applying cure to bagging and back to the fridge. I wonder if the lack of oxygen ingress is what caused the lack of browning as I turned the meat within a few hours of putting it in the fridge working as much of the liquid over the red spots and cracks as I could.

FWIW I salvaged the bacon by hot smoking all of it. I ran my MES 40 at 225 and smoked with my AMNPS and oak pellets for about 7 hours. I ran the BBB to an average internal temp of about 150-ish. It all smelled great! The only real problem was that it's SAAAALTYY!! It's no good for straight eatin' bacon, but it's awesome for beans and salted bacon foods. I did not cold soak it because I was so freaked out by the lack of browned meat, but that might turn out to be a mistake.

SWMBO made some sliced celery/bacon from this BBB, and good gravy it's good. I tried eating some straight, but no bueno. It's like any recipe that calls for salted pork, this would be perfect for (even the really red parts). It's just not good for munchin' bacon.

DDF,

I think I will try wet curing and injecting the next time I make very thick BBB. If I can manage to find bellies, I'll dry rub. But for the pork shoulders I get at Sam's, those things are so huge I think I will attempt to wet cure them. Only problem is that OKC only seems to have Morton's TQ - I haven't seen any pink salt yet around here.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jun 19, 2012)

keithd said:


> SmokinHusker,
> 
> You got me wondering if my BBB actually fully cured with your link from Pops. Here's how - when I pulled the pork after 9-10 days, none of it stunk - in fact, smelled quite pleasant but salty.
> 
> ...


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jun 19, 2012)

I haven't cured a batch that didn't smell pleasant when fully cured.

Lack of oxygen is a good thing, I remove as much oxygen as possible.

Redness on the outside doesn't necessarily mean it didn't cure, it's quite common, as Pops showed in the link posted above.

The more concentrated the cure mix (like what I mentioned above) the faster and more thorough the curing. I've done it that way for 30 years. There's no great advantage to diluted brining in most incidences of home curing. IMHO.



~Martin


----------



## keithd (Jun 23, 2012)

Update -

All seems well. The bacon is good, if a bit salty. The fix for that is soaking it in hot/boiling water before frying.

The takeaway is DO NOT SKIP THE COLD SOAK when making your own bacon if using TQ. Do a fry test at a minimum.

Making bacon is like making beer - if you follow the basic principles fairly well, it tends to take care of itself. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Next is to make some pork belly bacon. I loves me some BBB, but the Asian market nearby had bellies for $2.49/lb and it's something I wanted to try. The only confusing part is that I bought some Vietnamese curing salt called muoi dim, but I have NO clue about it other than it definitely has nitrate. Pure nitrate, 6.25%, 0.5%? No idea, and apparently 3rd world countries' food labeling requirements leave a lot to be desired. I suspect it's the 6.25% variety, but it's white like foreign curing salt and not pink like US curing salt. I'll probably stick with TQ for now.


----------



## tjohnson (Jun 23, 2012)

I too stopped using TQ, because it was just too salty

Morton's also make some Sugar Cure that work's just as well

There are lots of recipes for making your own cure.  You will reduce the saltiness and won't have to soak

Try Pops Brine Recipe

Guys really like the bacon it produces

I know Pops has an issue with salt, so he's figured that into the brine.

Todd


----------



## keithd (Jun 24, 2012)

Belly bacon just hit the fridge for its long nap. :) (Q-view, finally!)







I used TQ because I cannot be sure exactly of what that Vietnamese nitrate stuff is and I have a lot of TQ on hand. Is there a way to test or check if it's pure nitrate or if it's 6.25%? I really think it's just like pink curing salt - this was $0.79 for 4 oz - I'd expect pure nitrate to be more expensive. But at $3.16 a pound it's a CRAZY bargain if it is really cure #1. Unfortunately it looks like it came from an overseas market and it's not pink, so I dunno.

Worst case is a buy a few pounds (that will last a lifetime!) from the butcher and packer website. I just wish their shipping wasn't so murderously expensive.

Oh, and does pork belly normally stink to high heavens like pork rinds on steroids? It didn't smell rancid, but the Asian store I bought them from didn't keep them really cold. Cool but not cold and when I opened the bag to put on the cure, you could swear that we opened a microwaved bag of pork rinds! I know what rancidity smells like - with my weak stomach I wouldn't be able to deal with rancid meat, but good gravy those bellies had a very distinct and VERY strong aroma!

I just hope the skin peels off easy after smoking. I have a Jack Russell terrier (I like to call a Jack Russell terror) and I'd like to use the skins for a chew toy.


----------

